# my turbo 1.6 b13



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

this is for all my b13rs out there ,ga16det. 

http://www.cardomain.com/id/ga16deturbo

hope you like it!


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Pretty nice, hey where did you get your brake kit from?


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

brake kit ? no, i bought the calipers from an nx2000 from a junkyard and rebuilt them,and i bought the disks and the brake lines ,i also bought motul 600 ,and vgx metal brake pads.,i swaped the rear out for disk brakes also!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, not too many boosted GA16DEs out there. Have you dyno'd the car yet to see what kind of power you got at the wheels?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice job. post some dyno numbers when you get the chance!


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

no dyno yet,but hopfully soon


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

congrats man. keep up the good work. love the pics.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice brakes! great pics! how much for the entire turbo uprade?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

xhero needs to see this, he was wondering if he should pursue performance with his ga16 or just buy a SE-R. Since you've actually done the rear brake swap, what all did you actually replace? Did you replace the master cylinder as well? I have a '92 SE-R with all the parts xhero needs to do the swap, it would be cool to here from someone who has done the swap what all is involved. Sweet ride man.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

How hard were the calipers to rebuild?


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

for the rear brakes all you need is the hole hub assy incl. discs,calipers,pads,and brake hoses(i used stainless steel braided  ),and swap it all in,it bolts right up,and you also need the rear e-brake cables.

the front calipers are easy to rebuild , i bought them from a junkyard,and the kit from nissan to rebuild.

dont have a complete price on a kit but it can be duplicated for around 2500.00


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

whoa! to bad you stay in florida, cause i'd like to drive your car. heheh. I was just basically going to try to upgrade my ga16de and try to convert it to a se-r. While in the meantime replacing everything that needs to be replaced with brand new stuff instead using someones old radiator. But i do need his brakes, and i'll see what else i can do with my car. How do you like your boosted ga16? have you driven a sr20det?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

This thread is closed. Go to either the GA16DE or Forced Induction forum to ask any more questions.


----------

